# New Armies (part 2)



## MarzM

Ok so here's the second part of the quest for a new GT army. Once again please vote for your favourite and leave any comments!

So here we go again! 

*1500pts Sann Haim Army*

Autarch (HQ) @ 140pts
Bike, L Lance, F Blaster, Mandi Blaster

2x 4 jet bikes (Troops) @ 196pts
S/Cannon each

5 Shining Spears (Fast) @ 227pts
Exarch, Star Lance, With draw

2x Viper’s (Fast) @ 120pts
2x S/cannons

Falcon (Heavy) @ 195pts
2x S/cannons, Holo, Spirit, V Engines

2x Prism’s (Heavy) @ 320pts
Holo, Spirit, 

6x Fire Dragons (Elites) @ 113pts
Exarch, Dragons Breath, Crack Shot

7x Swooping Hawks (Fast) @ 189pts
Exarch, Talon, Intercept, Leap

1500pts
32 models.

*
1500pts Tau Empire*

Shas’o (HQ) @ 135pts
Plasma, ion blaster, shield, Multi-tracker

4x Stealth suit’s (Elites) @ 160pts
Targeting Arrays

2x Battle Suits (Elites) @ 159pts
2x Fusion, plasma, multi-t
Team leader, H/W Drone controller
2x Shield Drones

2x 8 Fire Warriors (Troops) @ 400
Devilfish, T/Array, Multi, D/Launchers, SMS

2x Piranha’s (Fast) @ 170pts
Fusion Blasters, D/Launchers, T/Array, seekers


Sky Ray (heavy) @ 155pts
Burst Cannons, T/Array, M/Tracker, D/Launchers

Hammerhead (Heavy) @ 180pts
Railgun, SMS, M/Tracker, T/Lock, D/Launchers

Hammerhead (Heavy) @ 135pts
Ion, Burst cannons, M/Tracker, T/Lock, D/Launchers

1494 pts
30 models

*1500pts Blood Angels*

Reclusiarch (HQ) @ 196pts
Crozius, Bolt Pistol.

6x Tac Squad (Troops) @ 213pts
Plasmagun, 
Razerback, E/A, Smoke, T/Lascannon

6x Tac Squad (Troops) @ 193pts
Plasmagun
Razorback E/A, Smoke, T/H Bolters

6x Blood Angel Scouts (Troops) @ 78pts

3x Landspeeder Tornado’s (Fast) @ 240pts

2x Furioso Dreadnought’s (Elites) @ 306pts
E/A, Smoke, Drop Pod

2x Annihilator’s (Heavy) @ 270pts
H/Bolters Sponsons, E/A.

1496 pts
33-36 models


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## blkdymnd

I have a soft spot for Blood Angels they would get my vote. But get those Annihilators out of there and get some Baal Predators for Petes Sake!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Anphicar

I think the tau list is pretty great, but perhaps another FW squad?

But really, that depends on what you are playing. Seriously, that is a damned good list. VERY balanced.


----------



## DaemonsR'us

Cant comment on these armies but just from what ive seen looking at BA lists, might be a good idea to drop one pred for a baal pred, have one of each eh? still thats only what ive seen, cant say from experiance


----------



## LongBeard

If It's for the GT go with the Annihilators, I ended up taking three of them and they worked a treat. Due to the 24" range of the Baals Assault cannon and having escalation thrown Into 50% of the games the Baal suffers as It doesn't have the option of maximising damage upon arrival.
I'd be a bit wary of starting BA's at the moment though due to the new update on It's way via WD (May/June), could change the list dramatically so I'd wait a couple of months before you delve In.
As for your list I'd consider going for a Jump pack for the Chaplain, having one of the filthiest CC units In the game stuck In a rhino won't do them any good, the rhino will be public enemy No1 and once It's gone footslogging DC are easilly avoided. Also your Furioso's come In at 133pts each so you should have some spare points for some 'naked' vets! :wink:


----------



## MarzM

You see! that why you should not believe army builder! It was charging me 50pts a drop pod and i didn't even notice!


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## LongBeard

> You see! that why you should not believe army builder! It was charging me 50pts a drop pod and i didn't even notice!


That'll be those pesky DA's with their overpriced pods! :wink:


----------



## solitaire

I've got to go for the Saim Hann list, and might even try it out sometime. Oh and you spelt the craftworld wrong, its Saim Hann not Sann Haim


----------



## Argitist

Saim Hann is way to primitive imho 

I don't really like tau (friend plays them so I see them too much, thought the suits are awesome)

And, I really like assault Marines.


----------



## TheKingElessar

I like the idea of the Samm-Hain list, and I'm afraid I wouldn't know enough to advise on the other two, so in the interests of fairness won't vote, _but_ I think you should drop the vectored engines on the Falcon (have to go full speed to use 'em) and the turret ShuriCannon, as well as the Shining Spears, put a Lance on the Falcon for tank sniping, and use two more squads of Jetbikes to give the Prisms and Falcon a cover save, and nick objectives at the end. With only 8 Troops models on the board, people may ignore your more dangerous things so that you can only get a draw in non-annihilation games...perhaps having 3 Troops in the BA list makes it stronger?


----------



## inquisitoryorei

judging by the original posters post date, id say this is a moot point. time to close this thread, yes?


----------

